# Massanutten - Woodstone or Summit



## llenod (Aug 12, 2008)

I booked an extra vacation through RCI for Woodstone, but now seeing it on the map, I am not sure if I want to stay in those units or the Summit.  

Anyone experienced with Massanutten, which do you prefer and why?


----------



## lprstn (Aug 12, 2008)

They are basically about the same to me.  I don't really have a preference for or the other because the condo's themselves are both very nice and well laid out.  You have to drive to all the amenities anyways so it shouldn't matter where you stay.

I alternate between the 2 as you can only book at them 1 time in every 4 years.  Then the 2 years that I go I just visit the other non-gold crown locations as we are hardly in the condo.

So, I would say, take either one if you can get it for your dates, then if you go again book the other location.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Indirect Experience.*




llenod said:


> Anyone experienced with Massanutten, which do you prefer and why?


I got my brother a guest certificate for a week in a WoodStone 2BR unit via _Instant Exchange_. 

He said the place was fantastic -- had an outstanding time there. 

Now we've got WoodStone on our own list for a possible future timeshare vacation right here in Virginia. 

Who'd a-thunk ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vlapinta (Aug 12, 2008)

We stayed at Woodstone 2 years ago and the condos were clean. The location was not a problem because we drove where ever we had to go anyway. We had a great week at Massanutten.

Vicki


----------



## Holly (Aug 12, 2008)

lprstn said:


> I alternate between the 2 as you can only book at them 1 time in every 4 years.  Then the 2 years that I go I just visit the other non-gold crown locations as we are hardly in the condo.



So if I go to Woodstone one year can I stay at Summit the next?


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 15, 2008)

Woodstone and Summit are each 1 in 4, so yes you can go to Woodstone one year and Summit the next.

Personally I prefer Summit since I like to be up the mountain, but the units themselves are both very nice.  When I am at Woodstone it just feels more like I am in a "town", but when I am at Summit they seem more spread out.  My favorite so far has been Summit Hillside, then the Mountainside Villas


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 15, 2008)

summit units are in the bowl area and have better views... closer to big golf course, LaClub rec center which i think is better than woodstones..

my vote  SUMMIT units.. ben there done that...


----------

